
Remote Workers Make the World Your Office - kimessina
http://www.yonderwork.com/
======
jason_slack
I am not sure I see the value here. I guess it is the interaction with others
that are on the trip too.

If I wanted to work remotely from around the world, can't I do this myself for
less than $16,450? ($5,200 deposit + $2,250/mo * 5). [As described by the
site: The experience requires a down payment of $5,200 USD to hold your spot,
plus $2,250 USD a month for the first five months. This is comparable to the
cost of living in many major metropolitan cities and covers premium lodging,
dedicated workspace, social and professional events, and flights between
locations. ]

------
kimessina
A 6-month international community experience for 35 remote workers interested
in living in new places and learning new skills.

